# USB microphone support?



## xtrips (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello,

I have been using REW for quite sometime with my TagMcLaren AV32r + TMREQ.
Lately I replaced the latter with an Anthem D2 + ARC.
As you probably know ARC comes with a PC software and USB microphone.
So I was wondering if REW could support a USB microphone too, without the hassle of external soundcards and calibration an so forth.
ARC gets pretty good results with its USB mike.
I was wondering what it would be like with REW which is so much more versatile and powerful (especially the graphics).

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The USB mic probably appears as a soundcard input, in which case you could just select it as the input for REW. You would need to use your PC's soundcard as the output. Does the mic come with any calibration information? The ARC software may apply its own corrections to the mic input, need to know what needs applying to get an accurate measurement.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

JohnM said:


> The USB mic probably appears as a soundcard input, in which case you could just select it as the input for REW. You would need to use your PC's soundcard as the output. Does the mic come with any calibration information? The ARC software may apply its own corrections to the mic input, need to know what needs applying to get an accurate measurement.


The mic correction file for ARC is encrypted. Anyone capable of deciphering it?

Kal


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The mic correction file for ARC is encrypted.


In what format - post a few lines....


----------



## xtrips (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello,

First, it is true the mike is discovered as a sound usb device under vista.
Second thing, which is great, the ARC software uses RS-232 commands to make the D2 play test tones.
It means obviously that the tone generator is actuually embedded into the D2, right?
It would be great if the REW could also use the RS-232 connection for the same purpose.
And last, the ARC is provided with 2 files specifically generated for the D2 unit you posess (bearing the same serial number as the unit as the filename).
I didn't know they were encrypted but indeed they are. One has the .cal extension and the other has the .file extension.
There is no use posting lines from the files. It's just gibberish.
You see, I was just amazed at how fast I could hook things up and finnish the whole process. True plug-and-play.
I am glad some of you guys has joined the debate. I didn't think it would concern anybody in the first place.

Thanks


----------

